
Dealing with Data Deluge at LHC - elorant
https://newscenter.lbl.gov/2016/02/22/updated-workflows-for-new-lhc/
======
tosseraccount
"generate up to 10 gigabytes of data"

That's got to be misprint .

~~~
daveloyall
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worldwide_LHC_Computing_Grid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worldwide_LHC_Computing_Grid)

~~~
tosseraccount
thanks. "The data stream from the detectors provides approximately 300 GByte/s
of data, which after filtering for "interesting events", results in a data
stream of about 300 MByte/s. The CERN computer center, considered "Tier 0" of
the LHC Computing Grid, has a dedicated 10 Gbit/s connection to the counting
room."

------
daveloyall
I imagine that the warehouse-scale computing people at Google (for example)
wince as they read this article.

And more when they see this:

[https://wlcg-rebus.cern.ch/apps/capacities/federations/](https://wlcg-
rebus.cern.ch/apps/capacities/federations/)

(Note that tier-0 is the only real CERN datacenter. Apparently it is split
into two pieces linked by 100gbps fiber. Maybe that's explosion protection?
Anyway, the external partners are some kinda SETI@home arrangement.)

Google, can you just _give_ CERN an old datacenter and 2 FTEs worth of
volunteers?

~~~
euyyn
I've worked both at Google and at CERN Openlab, and if your impression is
CERN's grid effort < an old datacenter and 2 FTEs, you're greatly
underestimating it.

~~~
daveloyall
I've only got experience with the former, not the latter, so yes I was
estimating. I accept your appraisal of my estimate.

I guess I just wasn't impressed with the tier-0 core count--no, it's that I
expected LHC to be the earth's darling project and get whatever resources it
may need. This article describes a struggle that sounds resource-related...
And, gah, academic software < industry software. :(

~~~
euyyn
> I expected LHC to be the earth's darling project and get whatever resources
> it may need

Yeah, the DC at CERN is constrained by the power it can draw from Meyrin (or
at least it was, 9 years ago). And the rest of the grid is donated by
universities (with some trade mechanism to donate the CPU/disk time back to
them in the future). So I expect any of the big Cloud providers can beat it.
It'd be lovely if one of them donated resources, in exchange for bragging
rights.

~~~
daveloyall
Meyrin? Oh, hey, I know that lake. I've been to Lausanne... It didn't even
occur to me to try to visit the LHC on the way... d'oh!

